# I am being serious.....



## MN transplant (Jan 4, 2009)

Has anyone cooked up coyote before? I'm looking for a good recipe. Any coments...EVEN the sarcastic ones are welcome 8) . Thanks. 




Really though. I'm serious.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

I bet Wygoob has one....seems he has eaten about everything.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

MN transplant said:


> Has anyone cooked up coyote before? I'm looking for a good recipe. Any coments...EVEN the sarcastic ones are welcome 8) . Thanks.
> 
> *Really though. I'm serious*.


Me too !!!

_/O _/O _/O


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

I have never considered eating a yote but I spent some time in the jungles of Panama and one of the villages bbq'd a German Shepherd on a spit and it was pretty tasty.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

Dog, it's whats good for ya.

And it's the other sweet meat........


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

Lets see....I've got recipes for Bear, Beaver, Muskrat, Possum, Squirrel, Turtle, Racoon, and used to have one for Skunk but couldn't locate it this morning. 
If you can't find one for coyote - then maybe the bear or racoon will do? :mrgreen:


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Years ago, I watched a guy take the skinned hind quarter of a coyote and, holding it by the leg, roasted it over an open fire. He took one bite, said it tasted like shhhtuff, spit it out, and threw it away. I hear some cultures do eat dog and that it isn't that bad. 

I'm sticking to rice fed rats.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

I found this recipe on a PA forum MN transplant. If you try it let us know how it was.

Stewed Coyote (wedding style)

Recipe By : Some Guy at a bar in SW AZ
Serving Size : 30 Preparation Time :3:00
Categories : Ethnic Philippines

Amount Measure Ingredient -- Preparation Method
-------- ------------ --------------------------------
3 kg Coyote meat -- * see note
1 1/2 cups vinegar
60 peppercorns -- crushed
6 tablespoons salt
12 cloves garlic -- crushed
1/2 cup cooking oil
6 cups onion -- sliced
3 cups tomato sauce
10 cups boiling water
6 cups red pepper -- cut into strips
6 pieces bay leaf
1 teaspoon tabasco sauce
1 1/2 cups liver spread -- ** see note
1 whole fresh pineapple -- cut 1/2 inch thick

1. First, kill a medium sized coyote, then burn off the fur over a hot fire.
2. Carefully remove the skin while still warm and set aside for later (may be
used in other recpies)
3. Cut meat into 1? cubes. Marinade meat in mixture of vinegar, peppercorn,
salt and garlic for 2 hours.
4. Fry meat in oil using a large wok over an open fire, then add onions and
chopped pineapple and suate until tender.
5. Pour in tomato sauce and boiling water, add green peper, bay leaf and
tobasco.
6. Cover and simmer over warm coals until meat is tender. Blend in liver spread
and cook for additional 5-7 minutes.

* you can substiture lamb for coyote. The taste is similar, but not as pungent.
** smooth liver pate will do as well.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I've not had coyote, but I have had dog. It may be the same - I don't know. It was prepared as follows:

chunk 1 pound of meat in 1 inch cubes.
Boil in a broth with some onion and parsley until meat falls apart.
Shred the meat and allow to cool.
Dice 3-4 large tomatos, 2-3 bell peppers, one medium onion, and a bundle of cilantro.
Mix veggies together with meat - add 1/4 cup of lemon or lime juice
This will have the consistency of salsa

Steam sticky rice and allow to cool in a huge mass of rice.

Serve cold as you would chips and salsa - break off pieces of the rice and dip in the mixture like you would chips. Could also serve with chips as a dip.


----------



## MN transplant (Jan 4, 2009)

thanks for the info.... no promises, I gotta get a yote first. I couldn't imagine it tasting that bad. I know **** is pretty good but thats after soaking it in brine for awhile. you's guys will be the first to hear about it!


----------



## JDF_dogkiller (Apr 7, 2009)

the next yodle dog i kill is all yours if you really want it... i would have to be pretty hungry to eat one of those stinky little rascals. the last one i skinned left a stench on my hands that took 2 days and multiple washes to get rid of. Bon Apetite.


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Maybe try a flavorful (potent) jerky recipe or something. I'd bet it makes an ok jerky. :?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I don't think that a coyote would be very good to eat honestly...

Sounds like something from the back woods of Oklahoma to me _/O


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

Eat a coyote? Geez, if you are that hard up, I'll buy you a ham. :roll: 

Recipe: Boil it in a big pot for 2 hours with lots of garlic, onions and peppers. I would say to put in some potatoes, but I don't want to ruin the potatoes. :lol:


----------

